# Popup Blocker umgehen?



## boot (28. September 2004)

Hallo,

XPsp2 blokt mein Popup. Ich habe damit einen Vertrag ausgedruckt und danach die Seite wieder geschlossen.
Um nun die Popup Bloker zu umgehen, biete ich einen Link an, der die seite ganz klein _blank öffnen sollte, <body onload="print()"> ausführen und sich danach wieder schliessen.

Die Seite minimiert sich aber nicht beim öffnen.

Danke für eine Idee


----------



## split (28. September 2004)

Wie hast du das mit dem Minimieren oder Schließen versucht?
Ein bisschen Code wäre sicherlich hilfreich...


----------



## boot (28. September 2004)

ich möchte das fenster ganz klein öffnen, drucken und wieder schliessen.

ich hatte die seite so geöffnet:
Fenster=open("vertrag.htm","vertrag","width=1,height=1,menubar=no,locationbar=no,status=no,resizable=no,left=3000,top=3000");

und in vertrag.htm:
<body OnLoad="printPage()" onclick="close window">
function printPage() {
self.moveTo(-1000,-1000);

if (window.print) {
jetztdrucken = confirm('Diese Seite muss in doppelter ausführung ausgedruckt werden!\nOhne Vollmacht können wir Ihr Inserat leider nicht Veröffentlichen.');
if (jetztdrucken) window.print();
onprint=window.close();
   }
}

nun möchte ich in vertrag.htm:
<body onload="print()">
und nach dem druckauftrag die seite wieder schliessen und das vertrag.htm nur ganz klein sichtbar wird und praktisch vom druckermenue verdekt wird.

sorry dass ich am anfang nicht ganz deutlich war.
danke


----------

